# Do you like being fat? And if so why or why not?



## AmyJo1976 (May 2, 2021)

This a question that was asked in another forum that I recently became a member of. Just curious of the replies here and how they differ from what I've read there. Just to clear the air, I love being fat and I enjoy all the aspects of it. Just curious of what people here think?


----------



## Jay78 (May 2, 2021)

I’m chubby but I plan to get much bigger. Thus far I absolutely love it. I love me growing belly, the stretch marks and the ability to throw caution to the wind with my eating. I can’t wait to get bigger lazier and hungrier!


----------



## Frogman (May 2, 2021)

Yes and no, but more yes than no.

Background: I was skinny-to-average my entire life, but had weight gain fantasies since I was young. ~8 years ago around age 30, I finally succumbed--and to date have gained 120 lbs (which is a lot since I'm also very short). So my perspective on being fat is different than someone who's been fat most or all of their life.

The main reason I like being fat is that it really turns me on. It's autoerotic. And since it's a part of me now, all I have to do is play with or examine my fatness to achieve a measure of sexual gratification. Ideally I would have a real-life partner to share the experience with, but I'm extremely introverted so thus far have only done so with a couple of awesome 'cyberfeeders'.

The main downside (apart from the obvious stuff like friends/family reactions, etc) is that I'm starting to feel physically uncomfortable. It's possible to be fat and fit, but I chose to deliberately give up exercise and just get *fat*. Mission accomplished--but now when someone suggests a hike, or I'm forced to exert myself--panic sets in and I either avoid it or end up a sweaty mess. I _could_ eat healthier and get into better shape, but that's where I get conflicted since I'm so accustomed to the gaining lifestyle.
In a way, it's like outgrowing clothes. Fantasy vs. reality. The idea of it is more enjoyable than actually ripping your pants when you bend over (at least in public).

I could go on, but I'm rambling. Bottom line: I truly love being fat (and getting fatter), but I'm at a point where real-life obstacles are becoming serious considerations...


----------



## kilo riley (May 2, 2021)

Yes for the most part. Sometimes I miss being a smaller weight. I was 200 lbs over a decade ago. I'm 450 pounds now and I'm 5'6. I'm my wife's "house hubby".


----------



## Poet (May 2, 2021)

Years ago I was well fed and didn’t realize that I was getting overweight and it dawned on me the day I couldn’t suck in my gut in the shower anymore. My gf enjoyed and I didn’t mind it. I was always skinny up to that point and I wasn’t very muscular. It was all in my belly pretty much and it jiggled.

I found that I slept a lot better because I feeling more tired because of the extra weight. I really liked that part of it but I didn’t like some of the comments. Some people thought I looked healthier and some people didn’t like it but their judging me in their personal preferences. I was shocked at how differently I was being treated. People felt inclined in calling me fat. That wire on me a little bit to be honest.

At that point I was trying to rely on my metabolism to lose the weight but my metabolism wasn’t the same it took a long time to get a flat belly again. I was into a casual lifestyle and didn’t work out.

I went through some life stressors and d’évidée that I need to take care of myself and put on weight to be healthier. That’s when my current gf noticed me, she comes from a culture of foodies and at one point food was scarce in their culture and she’ll ask if I’ve eaten.

I had found feederism when I got on the internet and was compelled by it seeing women that were sun my and slowly becoming BBW. I think it was then I realized that I prefer BBW. My gf doesn’t know about how I feel but I saw her grow in front of me the last few years. I’m lucky.

I think that she wants me to be even healthier and wants me to put on weight. I think I’m ok with that because it’s something that we can share together our affinity for food. I love it when she feeds me home cooked meals and she always cooks enough so that we’re both stuffed.

It didn’t last long with the first gf that fed me and I came out of a divorce years back that affected me physically I was under weight. I was careful with whom I want to spend my time with and if she lets me eat as much as I want and we’re supporting each other I’m ok with that.

The first time I was fat I didn’t enjoy it because I felt like I was alone. This is pre-Internet without being encouraged and this time I haven’t gained enough we’re I’ve gotten the comments but I’m by I’m not by myself this time which is better I think. I liked how my belly jiggled and my so’s just encourage it be giving me food. I also like feeling fuller, always having energy and feeling like my legs, butt and everything is bigger.


----------



## Tad (May 2, 2021)

More of me votes 'yes' on this than votes 'no.' 

By and large it 'feels right' to me, and like I've finally claimed an identity that on the inside I always knew was right for me. I like the sensation of jiggling and feeling my own softness. It is often erotic to me.

On the other hand I've never totally kicked away societal and family views that 'letting yourself get fat' is a failure of some type or other (character? will? discipline?). I know fatphobia is a thing. It is not the most attractive look to my wife. I regret it sometimes when walking or cycling and and feeling limits earlier than I used to.


----------



## TheShannan (May 2, 2021)

I've actually never really given it much thought since I've always been a big girl. I guess when I was younger I just wanted to be skinny but nowadays I like how I look. I hope someday to share my life with someone who appreciates me and how I look also


----------



## Shotha (May 3, 2021)

I always thought that fat people were so beautiful. I particularly liked big bellies. I like inflation and instant weight gain scenes in cartoons, when I was a child.

I wanted to be fat but it was impressed upon me that it wasn't a good thing to be, even though all of the men on my fathers side of the family were fat. I started to engage in padding, because it allowed be to be a fat boy, even though just for a short time.

When puberty arrived, I turned out to be gay and it was the fat guys that I found attractive. My dad liked the old slapstick comedies, which inevitable featured a fat man. I used to have to put a magazine on my lap to hide from my dad, what these fat guys did to me.

My first boyfriend was a skinny guy. I swore that I would make it work. But he didn't have the right body parts. All my other boyfriends have been fat. But that didn't work either. It turned out that my dream was of two fat guys together. Eventually, I plucked up the courage to put on more weight than I was already blessed with. I wanted to have a big belly and I had the right genetics for that to happen.

Now I'm fat and happy. I'm a gainer and I still pad. I have every intention of getting fatter. I like being more than twice the size of most other men. I like being too big for everything. I like how people like to hug, poke, prod, rub and pat me. I like how people feed me, because they think I must be a guy with an appetite. For me, it's an identity that I like. I'm the fat man. I like for people to perceive me as the fat man and their fatphobic comments please me rather than hurt me, because they tell me that I'm the man that I've always wanted to be. I've have the sort of body that I think is beautiful and, if other people don't see it the same way as I do, then everything is fine, because it's not their body; it's mine.


----------



## DWilliams1 (May 3, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> This a question that was asked in another forum that I recently became a member of. Just curious of the replies here and how they differ from what I've read there. Just to clear the air, I love being fat and I enjoy all the aspects of it. Just curious of what people here think?



Same for me, 100 percent!
I’ve been on the heavier side my entire life...and endured a great deal of judgement for my size, appetite, and how much I ate.

For so many years, I thought I was a freak for actually enjoying my size (even in spite of the ridicule), and also for loving and preferring fat women to the “socially acceptable” size two’s.

Since coming to embrace my size and inner desires, I’ve intentionally gone from just “heavy” to truly fat...and it’s the best decision I’ve ever made. Not only is it an immense turn on, as I think someone else here has said...but I feel such a deep fulfilment on an interior level...and feel truly “myself” as a fat guy! There’s also something to be said about eating whatever you desire, even in massive quantities, and feeling the weight pile on. Lol

That being said, I’m also into maintaining my health along the way...I take my vitamins, mix in some healthy foods, and I exercise regularly too. But I wouldn’t ever choose to be thinner again...I’m extremely happy with myself. And I also love to see others in our community embracing what truly makes them happiest, and being unafraid to be themselves.


----------



## Billl (May 3, 2021)

I love my dad bod. Would love to add a few more pounds but then I would have to buy more clothes as i don't like dressing in sweats. I think my chubby bod is attractive and a lot of women don't seem to mind.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 3, 2021)

I do not like being fat. However, I'm having one of these later today.

So, what's the deal with that?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 3, 2021)

Today I don't love being fat, I don't hate it either. It is just the way I am. 

Some people seem to have bigger issues with my shape and size - either admiration or disgust.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 3, 2021)

I'am 6'2" with the bone density of a boulder and a frame that will prevent me from ever being average. I am 350 pounds and I am not upset about my weight. Would I like to be leaner? Yes. I'd like to have more of a variety of clothing options and I know for a fact that my A1C is better when I am under 300.


----------



## Shotha (May 3, 2021)

I think that I've always been fat on the inside. Now I have an outside to match. I was once talking with a trans friend about how happy he was now that his transition was almost complete. I said, "I'm transitioning into a polar bear." He understood what I meant and laughed.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 4, 2021)

A lot of interesting answers! I love it! Some of them I can relate to all too well!


----------



## shadowcat (May 11, 2021)

*A part of me says yes, and another says no.*



Tad said:


> By and large it 'feels right' to me, and like I've finally claimed an identity that on the inside I always knew was right for me. I like the sensation of jiggling and feeling my own softness. It is often erotic to me.



*My yes side relates. Plus looking down and seeing my belly bulge like when i drop something or working on something. I like catching a side view of myself in the mirror and feeling myself sqiush as i move and bend different ways. Then theres the feeling of being physiclly heavy.*



Tad said:


> On the other hand I've never totally kicked away societal and family views that 'letting yourself get fat' is a failure of some type or other (character? will? discipline?). I know fatphobia is a thing. It is not the most attractive look to my wife. I regret it sometimes when walking or cycling and and feeling limits earlier than I used to.



*My no part relates too. That and health is something I cant seem to get past. It might be a hard No forever.*


----------



## Jerry Thomas (May 11, 2021)

Yes/ no. I know that my life would be easier and my health better if I were thinner. But I also like the feel of my body when I put my hands on my belly and chest.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 11, 2021)

I go up and down about liking my fat body. Like many others have said, the down side can be the physical limitations that it can create, like having bad knees (*waves hand wildly*). 
There are certain amusing annoyances as well, like being bottom heavy and having to navigate your way into a vehicle that isn't low to the ground. 

The flip side is, I like my softness and that it makes me feel feminine.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 11, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> I go up and down about liking my fat body. Like many others have said, the down side can be the physical limitations that it can create, like having bad knees (*waves hand wildly*).
> There are certain amusing annoyances as well, like being bottom heavy and having to navigate your way into a vehicle that isn't low to the ground.
> 
> The flip side is, I like my softness and that it makes me feel feminine.


I definitely know how you feel!


----------



## ChattyBecca (May 12, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I definitely know how you feel!


Absolutely understand! Depends on what I have to do on a particular day.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 12, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> This a question that was asked in another forum that I recently became a member of. *Just curious of the replies here and how they differ from what I've read there.* Just to clear the air, I love being fat and I enjoy all the aspects of it. Just curious of what people here think?



@AmyJo1976 

Just out of interest: any findings about differences?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 12, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @AmyJo1976
> 
> Just out of interest: any findings about differences?


Surprisingly, they're quite similar. There were more people that didn't like being fat than did, but it's not a sized focused forum either. The yes answers were for a lot of the same reasons that were stated here.


----------



## BigNia (May 12, 2021)

Yes, I do like being fat and also getting fatter than I used to be. I find myself being aroused by new fat that I gain. I do eat marginally healthy and exercise with bicycle rides nearly daily. I even googled it and some companies make bicycles for people who weigh 400lbs or more. I'd say I'm in decent shape, fitness wise, but would like that shape to be much larger.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (May 16, 2021)

My answer over all is no. I'm 5'4 and currently weigh 282 lbs. I was up to 320 lbs. I have been experiencing chronic pain in my lower half. Every joint hurts ALL THE TIME. I'm T2 Diabetic with high BP and Cholesterol. I have no desire to get thin, but I would like to be smaller in order to get rid of the pain and discomfort and possibly reverse the diabetes. Other than that I have gotten to be a little more confident with my looks and my bigger body over the years. For me i think when i physically feel better- i will be better mentally and have a lot more love for my body!


----------



## lawriesv (May 23, 2021)

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> My answer over all is no. I'm 5'4 and currently weigh 282 lbs. I was up to 320 lbs. I have been experiencing chronic pain in my lower half. Every joint hurts ALL THE TIME. I'm T2 Diabetic with high BP and Cholesterol. I have no desire to get thin, but I would like to be smaller in order to get rid of the pain and discomfort and possibly reverse the diabetes. Other than that I have gotten to be a little more confident with my looks and my bigger body over the years. For me i think when i physically feel better- i will be better mentally and have a lot more love for my body!


Given what you wrote, would it be beneficial for you to adopt a low-carbohydrate (and, therefore, low sugar) diet, and get your Calories from fats (except trans-fats) and proteins? Coupled with an exercise regime, that may alleviate at least most of the adverse symptoms you list.


----------



## Tank (May 24, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> I've actually never really given it much thought since I've always been a big girl. I guess when I was younger I just wanted to be skinny but nowadays I like how I look. I hope someday to share my life with someone who appreciates me and how I look also❤


When are you gonna post more pics of yourself?


----------



## Shotha (May 24, 2021)

And I like being fat because of moments like this:

*Fat and Happy Moments

Slimmer…

(2021/05/24 Monday)*​

I went into my favourite café to have a late lunch. My friend James joined the queue behind me at the counter and said hello. We placed our orders and went to sit by the window at the front of the café.

James asked me, “Do you know that other guy called Frank, who hangs out a lot in the library?”

I replied, “I know a guy called Frank, who hangs out there, but I don’t know if it’s the Frank that you’re thinking of.”

James asked, “So what does your Frank look like?”

I said, “He’s a little shorter than me, he’s got brown hair and he’s quite slim…”

“Slim!?” exclaimed James. “Well, that’s not very helpful, because just about everyone’s slimmer than you!”

I had to look away to hide how pleased I was about this remark.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (May 24, 2021)

lawriesv said:


> Given what you wrote, would it be beneficial for you to adopt a low-carbohydrate (and, therefore, low sugar) diet, and get your Calories from fats (except trans-fats) and proteins? Coupled with an exercise regime, that may alleviate at least most of the adverse symptoms you list.



100%. LOL My problem has never been not knowing what I need to and should be doing.


----------



## coolbreeze (May 25, 2021)

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> My answer over all is no. I'm 5'4 and currently weigh 282 lbs. I was up to 320 lbs. I have been experiencing chronic pain in my lower half. Every joint hurts ALL THE TIME. I'm T2 Diabetic with high BP and Cholesterol. I have no desire to get thin, but I would like to be smaller in order to get rid of the pain and discomfort and possibly reverse the diabetes. Other than that I have gotten to be a little more confident with my looks and my bigger body over the years. For me i think when i physically feel better- i will be better mentally and have a lot more love for my body!


no.
those low carb diets only produce temporary results, often that is just from water shifts. more important, the low carb/high fat diets will send your cholesterol and sugar through the roof. Fat is toxic to your pancreatic islet cells. 
going on a high fruit diet, with nuts (yes they have fat but are not toxic to the pancreas) eating oatmeal every morning, but avoiding processed starches, like pasta, will help you to loose weight, and be healthier.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (May 25, 2021)

Yes I like being fat. I didn’t used to. I had a fatphobia, about myself and others. I ashamedly admit I’d see a fat person eating an ice cream cone, for example, and think “do they really need that?” I was somewhat athletic ... runner, mountain biker, weightlifter ... and hated the idea of getting fat. I was as much a fatphobe as was an internalized homophobe before I accepted being gay. I was horrible. 

But something changed. I’m not exactly sure what, but I think it had to do with getting more towards powerlifting. I was beginning to like “padded muscle”. Then seeing a gut on a weightlifter. I remember seeing Mike Francois in a Muscle & Fitness issue with a big gut. I got so turned on I had to ... well, you know. Then it was chubby guys in general, your average Joe Fat that I started to find arousingly attractive. By this time I was getting fat, myself. I had mixed feelings. I wanted to look like those guys, yet I wanted to look like Chris Evans (yeah, as if). I saw myself in a dept. store mirror, my polo shirt stretched over my belly and I actually liked it. That shirt was about two sizes ago. 

So anyway, I wavered for a few years of joining and quitting Weight Watchers, then liking getting fat, then hating it. I’m 5’6” and got up to 245 lbs, size 44 pants, 53” belly. I was shooting for 260-270, 55-56” belly, 46-48 pants. I wanted to be obese, relative to my height. I was proud of it but I unintentionally lost 30 lbs last year from increased general activity. I’m trying to gain again because I like being fat. I love my belly. I’m 223 now but I’m not eating enough to be gaining. I’d still like to pass 245-250.

So yeah, I love being fat. And btw, sorry this was so long ... I tend to write novels.


----------



## AuntHen (May 25, 2021)

For the most part, yes. I especially love my belly. However, I do have to have a limit in terms of size or gain because after a certain weight I can feel negative changes and/or difficulties.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (May 25, 2021)

In part, yes. I like to have a big body. Like a pro wrestlers such as The Big Show, Mark Henry, or the late Big Van Vader.

In part, no. From a couple of years I was starting to get belly issues. I don't want to reach the point of immobility.

Also I always have problems to find a SSBBW who is interested in having a relationship with me.

I'm now 354 and I have an attraction to women bigger and taller than me.


----------



## Shotha (May 25, 2021)

Of course, I like being fat; I'd be in a bad head space, if I liked being slim.


----------



## Mystic Rain (May 26, 2021)

That's a weighted (pardon the pun) question. I have a love/hate relationship with my body, but for the most part, I am not particularly thrilled about it. However, I don't know what it's like to be thinner than 170ish pounds, which happened at one point in my life.

As a kid, I was fat and just kept getting bigger because I had an enormous appetite and was eating constantly. I was always hungry. I was teased mercilessly in school, and home, and therefore have no self-esteem or confidence.

Sometime right before graduating high school, I made a change that led to slimming down to the aforementioned size. That was short-lived once I joined the work force, and the nature of my employer contributed to pounds creeping back on. Other life changes over time added stress and I ballooned to the highest weight I have ever been at 312 pounds, nearly out growing size 28.

I then lost weight down to 275-280 without trying and 9 years ago was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. Since then, my weight has fluctuated up and down like a seesaw as I try to keep it in control, stressors in my life not helping. It's terribly frustrating because while I try to stick to a certain regimen, my weight continues to tick upwards. Also, because of no matter what I do, I want to say eff it, cave in to my inhibitions, and just gorge to my belly and heart's content from now on.

I seem predestined to be fat (getting fatter) anyway, and I am so tired of fighting a losing battle, but... I don't really want to do that either. I am very conflicted. ☹


----------



## AuntHen (May 26, 2021)

I wanted to add that one thing I do not like about being fat (non physical), is the way society can act towards fat bodied people. Offering unsolicited advice and/or assuming anyone who is fat is always trying to lose weight, treating us less than human or like we are not worthy of love, relationships, respect, etc. That part SUCKS with a capital S.


----------



## fat hiker (May 26, 2021)

coolbreeze said:


> no.
> those low carb diets only produce temporary results, often that is just from water shifts. more important, the low carb/high fat diets will send your cholesterol and sugar through the roof. Fat is toxic to your pancreatic islet cells.
> going on a high fruit diet, with nuts (yes they have fat but are not toxic to the pancreas) eating oatmeal every morning, but avoiding processed starches, like pasta, will help you to loose weight, and be healthier.


A low/no sugar diet would be helpful though, from experience and medical literature. Refined sugar alone produces many of the symptoms FluffyButterfly mentions. Avoiding refined sugar obviates many health troubles.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (May 26, 2021)

fat hiker said:


> A low/no sugar diet would be helpful though, from experience and medical literature. Refined sugar alone produces many of the symptoms FluffyButterfly mentions. Avoiding refined sugar obviates many health troubles.


 This is the direction I'm looking at going... getting rid of sugar and flour. It's hard to make myself really get going with it though lol


----------



## Shotha (May 26, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> I wanted to add that one thing I do not like about being fat (non physical), is the way society can act towards fat bodied people. Offering unsolicited advice and/or assuming anyone who is fat is always trying to lose weight, treating us less than human or like we are not worthy of love, relationships, respect, etc. That part SUCKS with a capital S.



I've spent a lot of my life campaigning against various forms of discrimination, including racism and sexism. A large part of my life has been devoted to gay rights. These days I've started to work on fatphobia. I wonder if that is why I don't receive many fatphobic comments. I'm also also aware that fat women are treated worse than fat man. I wonder if dealing with fatphobia would make a good topic for a thread of its own.


----------



## coolbreeze (May 27, 2021)

fat hiker said:


> A low/no sugar diet would be helpful though, from experience and medical literature. Refined sugar alone produces many of the symptoms FluffyButterfly mentions. Avoiding refined sugar obviates many health troubles.


there is sugar in fruit. why are you promoting a diet devoid of fruit?


----------



## AuntHen (May 27, 2021)

Please don't derail this thread with "diet debate or advice". Perhaps start a separate one in the health forum?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 27, 2021)

One thing I like about being fat is that I have no guilt in eating what I want. It just feels great not to have that always on my mind like I used to! Life is so much more enjoyable


----------



## fat hiker (May 27, 2021)

coolbreeze said:


> there is sugar in fruit. why are you promoting a diet devoid of fruit?


I'm not promoting a diet devoid of fruit.

To clarify, a diet devoid of "sugar" is a diet devoid of "sucrose", aka "processed sugar". Sucrose causes all sorts of trouble for the human body/

The sugar in fruit is "fructose", and while you can overdo with fructose, it takes a lot - something like an 'all fruit' diet. Most 'sugar-free' diets, such as the one I've experienced, substitute some fruit sugar for sweetening to replace the far more dangerous sucrose.

That said, and back on track, I enjoy being fat... most of the time. But sometimes, when my knees hurt or my older clothes don't fit, I have second thoughts too.


----------



## Shotha (May 28, 2021)

fat hiker said:


> But sometimes, when my knees hurt or my older clothes don't fit, I have second thoughts too.



The expense of buying new clothes all the time was really starting to impair my enjoyment of getting fatter. Then, one day, I hit on the idea of buying new clothes a size or two bigger than I needed and I could just grow into them and spend the money that I saved on more food.


----------



## Jack Secret (May 28, 2021)

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> My answer over all is no. I'm 5'4 and currently weigh 282 lbs. I was up to 320 lbs. I have been experiencing chronic pain in my lower half. Every joint hurts ALL THE TIME. I'm T2 Diabetic with high BP and Cholesterol. I have no desire to get thin, but I would like to be smaller in order to get rid of the pain and discomfort and possibly reverse the diabetes. Other than that I have gotten to be a little more confident with my looks and my bigger body over the years. For me i think when i physically feel better- i will be better mentally and have a lot more love for my body!



I really good friend of mine who is 45 (and would barely be considered plump) just had a gastric bypass JUST to get her diabetes under control. It had gotten so bad that the doctor is the one that recommended she have the bypass. Typically, somebody that young and barely considered full figured, would have been given a diet regimen to follow. I couldn't believe it when she told me that her doctor made the recommendation to her! Her diabetes issues must have gotten SERIOUSLY out of control.

Like her husband, I like bigger girls, but when it comes to somebody that you love you absolutely have to put that aside. I hate that is what it has come to, but she's looking at her LIFE here!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (May 28, 2021)

Jack Secret said:


> I really good friend of mine who is 45 (and would barely be considered plump) just had a gastric bypass JUST to get her diabetes under control. It had gotten so bad that the doctor is the one that recommended she have the bypass. Typically, somebody that young and barely considered full figured, would have been given a diet regimen to follow. I couldn't believe it when she told me that her doctor made the recommendation to her! Her diabetes issues must have gotten SERIOUSLY out of control.
> 
> Like her husband, I like bigger girls, but when it comes to somebody that you love you absolutely have to put that aside. I hate that is what it has come to, but she's looking at her LIFE here!



It's so scary when your body betrays you like that. I am SO lucky that my Diabetes is well controlled - as are all of my "conditions". between my medicine and some attempt at limiting my sugar intake (though I could do wayyyy better than i do if i'm honest), i have had very good AIC numbers. If my Diabetes was out of control I would already be on the path for the surgery. at 41 years old, 5'4" and being in the 280's with my weight- i am quite lucky when it comes to this. I am very aware that it is luck though, and am working on losing some weight and improving my health naturally. I was able to lose 30 lbs from May and August of 2020 and keep it off, but have struggled to get on track and get the loss moving again. Gonna really work on it in this coming week to get going in the right direction again!


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jun 1, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> One thing I like about being fat is that I have no guilt in eating what I want. It just feels great not to have that always on my mind like I used to! Life is so much more enjoyable


AMEN!!!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jun 3, 2021)

ChattyBecca said:


> AMEN!!!


Same!


----------



## yayfat (Jun 3, 2021)

An urge that goes way back. Controlled it fairly well until... one day I decided not to. I like being fat.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 3, 2021)

I had a nightmare last night. I dreamed that I only weighed 14 stone. (I actually weight almost 26 stone.) It really upset me.


----------



## kbomb (Jun 4, 2021)

It must have been nice all the same to wake up with an extra 12 stone! Some people dream of _that _part!


----------



## Shotha (Jun 4, 2021)

Yes, it was wonderful to wake up and find that my big fat belly was sill there.


----------



## Gettingfatj (Jun 5, 2021)

Your best friend!


----------



## Shotha (Jun 5, 2021)

It's just like having the perfect lover in bed.


----------



## sarahee543 (Jun 5, 2021)

I used to be 9 stone 4 at my lightest. Uk size 8 in clothes. 
Now I'm at least 12 stone(I dislike scales so I may be heavier
)and pushing a uk size 16.
I enjoy being curvy, enjoy being naked, sex is better but I've got a fat and getting fatter boyfriend too so its extra awesome.
I dont like not feeling right in clothes, I miss being able to wear any old thing, dislike the expense of buying new stuff. I keep thinking about getting skinny again but also think about getting fatter.
Just put on a dress from last year and can't fasten the belt.


----------



## Bigt2016 (Jun 5, 2021)

Not only do I love being fat I'm actively getting fatter each new pound and stretch mark drives me crazy always looking for my forever feeder though can't wait to grow much much fatter


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 9, 2021)

I dont like being fat when it's hot out because I sweat too much and lose my appetite


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 9, 2021)

what she said, lol. 

Well, I also don't like it when all my clothes get too tight, and yet, I like it. It's confusing, right? 

I wonder how many people are like me, and like feeling fatter, not just being fat. I think I try to lose weight so I can re-gain weight, too. Does anyone else do that? 

And, to close, cool weather is better because you don't sweat as much, and you don't lose your appetite, and I like wearing big sweaters.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 9, 2021)

I get upset, when I lose weight.


----------



## Gettingfatj (Jun 10, 2021)

Like gaining weight back, fall and winter are always good for that


----------



## Bigdj1977 (Oct 19, 2021)

Yes, I like being fat. It is an important part of who I am overall. I have always been on the bigger side and gotten quite fat over the years. I love eating and I am proud of my big belly because it represents all the delicious food I have eaten. Objectively my weight puts some limitations on me but I really don’t mind. Actually, the idea of losing weight makes me uncomfortable just thinking about it.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 20, 2021)

I would say 90% of the time. The only time I don't is when people who should know better treat me like I'm less intelligent. I think my fat body is beautiful. I'm very smooth, nice skin, well-proportioned and I am told I have a nice smile, so I make sure to use it often. This may sound odd but sometimes I feel like my fat is love, or an entity, and it likes to be here and doesn't like when people are mean to it, or I am mean to it. Sometimes when I am upset I sit and put both my hands on my belly and say "Shhh, shhh, it's ok, it's ok" and I feel better, hope that isn't TMI. It really works! When i was a chubby boy I used to put my fingers in my folds and just gently knead and squeeze.

I also worry a bit about health but there is zero diabetes or cancer in my family. Everyone lives to be really, really old. So I'm not too too concerned about that. Today. Tomorrow, who knows??

Also, believe it or not, I like the way my fat annoys some people. (Devil horns.)


----------



## 600Bill (Dec 9, 2021)

I love being fat. I love showing off how large I am. I will often make a show of walking around stores or malls showing how fat I am. Seeing the looks from others about my size makes me smile.

I was fat as a baby - even out on a diet after a year. I was large as a child and teenager - maybe fat but mostly just overweight. I knew I liked being fat and liked girls who. After college my weight went up and down. In the early 2000s I realized and accepted I was happiest when I was fat and over the years gained more and more - from 220 to 389.

i love gaining weight and wearing larger and larger clothes. I lovethe way I look.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 9, 2021)

It looks like my 6XL shirts are finally ripped and R.I.P.'d. As I couldn't buy any 7XL shirts locally thanks to the pandemic, I had to mail order some. They have arrived and tomorrow for the first time, I go out in public wearing a 7XL shirt. Am I happy about that? Yes, I'm very happy about that. I don't want to be anything other than fat.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 9, 2021)

And just in case there are people, who haven't seen it, here is my coat of arms, which I commissioned from Lokitu, complete with my motto.


----------



## tracii 4591 (Jan 27, 2022)

I love being larger than most people around me. I guess that is because I was so skinny and one point in my life. That makes sense to me anyway.
I actually like being fat and feeling my fat jiggle when I walk.
The belly goes one way and my butt fat goes the other way when I walk.
Feeling my thighs rub as I walk and having my lower belly move side to side feels quite erotic.
That probably sounds crazy LOLOL


----------



## Shotha (Jan 27, 2022)

Another reason why I like being fat: I'd be in a pretty bad head space, if I liked being slim, wouldn't I?


----------



## carib (Feb 3, 2022)

I really cant say i love being fat. Im in my 50;s and i think it was my 40's when the weight started coming on , Pre pandemic i was very active with a gym membership but i was not successful in losing. I like larger women but for myself , i would like to be smaller. I am a 3xl. Im here because , I do want to be more accepting of my weight. I have become more an introvert with my weight and i hate to go shopping for clothes and this was something i enjoyed before. Having said this, I admire people are comfortable with their weight. I hate that people engage in fat shaming


----------



## carib (Feb 3, 2022)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I'am 6'2" with the bone density of a boulder and a frame that will prevent me from ever being average. I am 350 pounds and I am not upset about my weight. Would I like to be leaner? Yes. I'd like to have more of a variety of clothing options and I know for a fact that my A1C is better when I am under 300.


 agreed on clothes options


----------



## tracii 4591 (Feb 3, 2022)

Get some fashion advice on what looks good on a larger man. Lots of that online.
I will say sharp dressed men come in all sizes so don't use your size as a excuse you can't find clothes that fit.
Acceptance of your body comes from you.


----------



## Poet (Feb 6, 2022)

carib said:


> Im here because , I do want to be more accepting of my weight. I have become more an introvert with my weight and i hate to go shopping for clothes and this was something i enjoyed before. Having said this, I admire people are comfortable with their weight. I hate that people engage in fat shaming



I’m here because , I do want to be more accepting of my weight. I have become more an introvert with my weight and i hate to go shopping for clothes and this was something i enjoyed before. Having said this, I admire people are comfortable with their weight. I hate that people engage in fat shaming.

I know some people in real life that I’m not in close proximity to but they’re all big but they exude confidence as well and I want to hang out with them so that they’re size right rubs off one me. That’s a reason why I joined this group because I want to surround my self with people that have a much higher BMI than myself so that it rubs off on me. 

When I first met my gf she had lost a lot of weight and I think that she was testing me because she said can you believe that I weighed 80kg? Secretly I part of me wished at that time that she was 80kg but as the years progressed she’s back to where she was and a little bit more but from the sounds of it she’s not at her heaviest. 

When I put on weight she calls it out saying that I’m putting in weight and she’ll rub her hands on my belly and ob the rolls on my side and she would pinch my sides slightly sometimes when we hugged - I think that she was seeing if I was putting on weight but she’s never direct about it. The other she said they I can put on as much as I want. Sometimes she criticizes her ex husband for being fat but I think that she says that just to spite him because she doesn’t like him.

I’m not a 3XL it sounds like you shop in brick and mortar stores are there stores that cater to the larger spectrum in your area? I would think that going to stores that are for larger people would make it easier to be accepting of a person’s size and especially if you’re around others that are bigger than you? 

We’re going to get married and live together and she’s a good cook she’s put on 40lbs sine I met her and she said that it’s hard to be in a deficit but I told her I love her either way but I did tell her that she looks better healthier her face is rounder but it looks better than when she was skinnier. Hoping that surrounding myself with people that have a higher BMI than myself will help the numbers on the scale to increase for me. 

So far I’m at my heaviest at close to 180 which is probably not a lot compared to others but I started this journey when I was close to my lowest at 126 and I thought that was not healthy but as I started putting on more weight a part of me intuitively wants to gain more.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Mar 11, 2022)

AmyJo1976 said:


> This a question that was asked in another forum that I recently became a member of. Just curious of the replies here and how they differ from what I've read there. Just to clear the air, I love being fat and I enjoy all the aspects of it. Just curious of what people here think?


I enjoy on myself and others. I've always dreamed of and had a fascination with fatness, and have always appreciated it, I could go on and on. I've definitely been bitten by the fat loving bug....hard


----------



## carib (Mar 12, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> Get some fashion advice on what looks good on a larger man. Lots of that online.
> I will say sharp dressed men come in all sizes so don't use your size as a excuse you can't find clothes that fit.
> Acceptance of your body comes from you.


There lesser options and clothes cost more for larger sizes - this i have experience first hand. However, i agree tis should NOT be an excuse to dress sharp. A couple of yrs ago i decided to dress better such as wearing a jacket to work and it makes me feel better


----------



## tracii 4591 (Mar 12, 2022)

Clothes do cost more if you are a larger person same is true in women's clothes.
I bought my BF a nice suit for Christmas and he looks amazing in it.
It was worth the cost IMO.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 12, 2022)

carib said:


> There lesser options and clothes cost more for larger sizes - this i have experience first hand. However, i agree tis should NOT be an excuse to dress sharp. A couple of yrs ago i decided to dress better such as wearing a jacket to work and it makes me feel better



I 'm always looking for nice clothes. I love shopping for clothes. I'm determined to be a well presented fat man. I can't find many items to fit me in local stores. So, I mail order. I'm not a rich man. I'm on a pension. So, I shop around for the best deals.


----------



## Roundy (Mar 13, 2022)

I like to find a pair of pants that are a bit bigger to grow into, only that pair is now the tight pair.


----------



## SSBBW2spoilnow (Mar 13, 2022)

BigElectricKat said:


> I do not like being fat. However, I'm having one of these later today.
> View attachment 141767
> So, what's the deal with that?


Peanut butter and marshmallow fluff?


----------



## Shotha (Mar 13, 2022)

Roundy said:


> I like to find a pair of pants that are a bit bigger to grow into, only that pair is now the tight pair.



LOL. I do just the same. The expense of new clothes, as I grow, was getting to be too much. So now, especially with shirts, when I need to go up a size, I go up two sizes, and have plenty of room for more growth.


----------



## Roundy (Mar 13, 2022)

Shotha said:


> LOL. I do just the same. The expense of new clothes, as I grow, was getting to be too much. So now, especially with shirts, when I need to go up a size, I go up two sizes, and have plenty of room for more growth.


Now all of my biggest clothes have become my smallest.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 13, 2022)

Roundy said:


> Now all of my biggest clothes have become my smallest.



It's just like being perpetually young. "I'm going to grow into it."


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Mar 13, 2022)

I have always been large (over 100 kilograms) but after my accident in the Ruahine Rangers I developed a pot belly. I had a 48 inch chest and it softened up.
Before this carrying 70 kilograms deer 3 kilometres over hills was easy.
The accident was rule breaking. Never Hunt alone. Always arrive 30 minutes before dark to the night stay. I pushed time to the point I had a steep decent in the pitch black of the bush. I had a bad fall of 60 metres down the side of the hill and had some extreme injuries. Torn meniscus, torn Knee Ligament, torn muscle in my rump, peeing blood and dislocated hip.
It took 2 hours 40 minutes to get to my car and another hour to drive the city and 2 more hours to go to the hospital.
I was breathing heavy to cope with the pain and had no idea that 40+ blood clots had passed through my heart and into the lungs. The lungs swelled up and squeezed the heart to a stall several times. I had massive heart attack.
The complication of the inactivity and the inactivity fat is it causes me confusion whether that is cause of shortness of breath at any given time or if it is caused by swollen lungs or from damaged heart struggling.
On condition can be ignored and the other needs oxygen pumped in.
Everytime struggle to walk up a hill I try and not get paranoid if I that it might not be the extra weight but medical. I do not want to be a hypercondriac.
Before this accident I could shake the weight off in weeks. Now I cannot hold my hands above my head for 15 seconds without fading out. I can still ascend 350 metre hill but it is not a good time. Elderly people pass me. Carrying more than 15 kilograms is a struggle.
Carrying the fat causes insecurity with anything that was different from last time. So at the moment I am hating it.


----------



## Roundy (Mar 13, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> I love being larger than most people around me. I guess that is because I was so skinny and one point in my life. That makes sense to me anyway.
> I actually like being fat and feeling my fat jiggle when I walk.
> The belly goes one way and my butt fat goes the other way when I walk.
> Feeling my thighs rub as I walk and having my lower belly move side to side feels quite erotic.
> That probably sounds crazy LOLOL


It sounds pretty accurate
I also like my double chin


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 13, 2022)

I imagine a lot of people Enjoy that extra weight I dated quite a few Large women and I'm still in contact with most of them to this day. They really loved their bodies and completely understood the sensuality that went along with it. As we all have gotten older, most of them have started to really regret gaining and retaining all of that weight. It has begun to cause painful mobility issues with many of them. For others, it was diabetes and the complications with it. 
It's been tough for most of them to lose weight. After 40, the metabolism just isn't what it used to be. And then trying to exercise it off after you have developed bad knees or hips is a real nightmare.

I guess that I'm thinking that being a bigger size is far more suited for somebody younger. 

Does anybody else have any thoughts on that?


----------



## Shotha (Mar 13, 2022)

Jack Secret said:


> I imagine a lot of people Enjoy that extra weight I dated quite a few Large women and I'm still in contact with most of them to this day. They really loved their bodies and completely understood the sensuality that went along with it. As we all have gotten older, most of them have started to really regret gaining and retaining all of that weight. It has begun to cause painful mobility issues with many of them. For others, it was diabetes and the complications with it.
> It's been tough for most of them to lose weight. After 40, the metabolism just isn't what it used to be. And then trying to exercise it off after you have developed bad knees or hips is a real nightmare.
> 
> I guess that I'm thinking that being a bigger size is far more suited for somebody younger.
> ...



When your built like bear, you can't expect to run and leap like a gazelle.


----------



## BHMINTX (Mar 14, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> Get some fashion advice on what looks good on a larger man. Lots of that online.
> I will say sharp dressed men come in all sizes so don't use your size as a excuse you can't find clothes that fit.
> Acceptance of your body comes from you.



True!

I just went clothes shopping last week as I've outgrown most of my clothes. Luckily, Dillard's at the mall has a tall and big section and I qualify for both. LOL

I'm 6'7" tall and I'm almost 300 pounds. I've gone from 2XL shirts to 3XL, and from 42 inch waist pants to 46. (44 were a bit snug). I found really nice dress slacks and jeans at Dillard's. I'll outgrow these too soon enough.


----------



## Tad (Mar 14, 2022)

Jack Secret said:


> I imagine a lot of people Enjoy that extra weight I dated quite a few Large women and I'm still in contact with most of them to this day. They really loved their bodies and completely understood the sensuality that went along with it. As we all have gotten older, most of them have started to really regret gaining and retaining all of that weight. It has begun to cause painful mobility issues with many of them. For others, it was diabetes and the complications with it.
> It's been tough for most of them to lose weight. After 40, the metabolism just isn't what it used to be. And then trying to exercise it off after you have developed bad knees or hips is a real nightmare.
> 
> I guess that I'm thinking that being a bigger size is far more suited for somebody younger.
> ...



being fat is for sure most easily enjoyed when you are young, but the flip side is that for most people it takes time to put on a lot of weight, or some age to have the confidence to do it, or time in the labour market to feel safe enough about discrimination or to move in to less active jobs ... and fo course once you are fat, do you want to lose the weight?

A few years ago I heard an interview with a researcher on aging, who commented that we are recently learning a lot about many low-level anti-aging features in our body (things at the cellular and ever molecular level that fight detioration). And he commented something to the effect that it seems that most of them wear our around 50, give-or-take a bit based on lifestyle. And I've seen other research that has noted how in some ways a good model for the health effects of being fat is earlier aging. Putting those together, I wonder how much bigger people wear out those mechanisms more quickly, both the low level ones and the more noticeable ones like joints or the pancreas? 

Of course if being fat causes the body to age more quickly, that would suggest holding off on getting fat for longer, to not spend as much time in that fast aging state. And maybe gaining when you are a bit older is more likely to stop at a size that is sustainable at a certain age? Like what you can handle in your 20s may well be too much in your 40s, but maybe in your late 30s you'd not go quite as high?

No answers or great insights, just some random thoughts around your question.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 14, 2022)

Tad said:


> being fat is for sure most easily enjoyed when you are young, but the flip side is that for most people it takes time to put on a lot of weight, or some age to have the confidence to do it, or time in the labour market to feel safe enough about discrimination or to move in to less active jobs ... and fo course once you are fat, do you want to lose the weight?
> 
> A few years ago I heard an interview with a researcher on aging, who commented that we are recently learning a lot about many low-level anti-aging features in our body (things at the cellular and ever molecular level that fight detioration). And he commented something to the effect that it seems that most of them wear our around 50, give-or-take a bit based on lifestyle. And I've seen other research that has noted how in some ways a good model for the health effects of being fat is earlier aging. Putting those together, I wonder how much bigger people wear out those mechanisms more quickly, both the low level ones and the more noticeable ones like joints or the pancreas?
> 
> ...



There are, however, some pluses to the way that fat people age. I had long thought that fat people have a better skin tone as the grow old. And then, one day, I heard a cosmetic surgeon talking about this on TV. He explained that the fat fills out the skin and smoothes out the wrinkles. So, fat is nature's Botox. It fills in all of the cracks. I think that I'd rather be old and round than old and wrinkly.


----------



## Tad (Mar 15, 2022)

Shotha said:


> There are, however, some pluses to the way that fat people age. I had long thought that fat people have a better skin tone as the grow old. And then, one day, I heard a cosmetic surgeon talking about this on TV. He explained that the fat fills out the skin and smoothes out the wrinkles. So, fat is nature's Botox. It fills in all of the cracks. I think that I'd rather be old and round than old and wrinkly.


For sure!


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Mar 15, 2022)

BHMINTX said:


> True!
> 
> I just went clothes shopping last week as I've outgrown most of my clothes. Luckily, Dillard's at the mall has a tall and big section and I qualify for both. LOL
> 
> I'm 6'7" tall and I'm almost 300 pounds. I've gone from 2XL shirts to 3XL, and from 42 inch waist pants to 46. (44 were a bit snug). I found really nice dress slacks and jeans at Dillard's. I'll outgrow these too soon enough.


When I went 53 inches I could not remember 44 - 46 inches. I have had all the surgeries to fix my injuries and taken 18 months to get back to 45 inches and descending. Before accident I would have got down a lot faster.
There is always hope if you want to loose some.


----------



## kilo riley (Mar 17, 2022)

Not loving being super heavy today mainly because of how fast I get winded and need to sit down. It's not even the feeling of losing ones breath. It's having to caddy all the heavy weight around that gets tiring very quickly.

Ive been pushing myself to walk more so maybe there's an adaption period.


----------



## waldo (Mar 17, 2022)

Tad said:


> being fat is for sure most easily enjoyed when you are young, but the flip side is that for most people it takes time to put on a lot of weight, or some age to have the confidence to do it, or time in the labour market to feel safe enough about discrimination or to move in to less active jobs ... and fo course once you are fat, do you want to lose the weight?
> 
> A few years ago I heard an interview with a researcher on aging, who commented that we are recently learning a lot about many low-level anti-aging features in our body (things at the cellular and ever molecular level that fight detioration). And he commented something to the effect that it seems that most of them wear our around 50, give-or-take a bit based on lifestyle. And I've seen other research that has noted how in some ways a good model for the health effects of being fat is earlier aging. Putting those together, I wonder how much bigger people wear out those mechanisms more quickly, both the low level ones and the more noticeable ones like joints or the pancreas?
> 
> ...



I seem to recall that aging can be affected (accelerated) by chronic inflammation in the body. And, as I also recall, when you gain a lot of weight in the abdominal area, especially the so-called brown fat that can surround your vital organs, chronic inflammation becomes quite apparent. One of the reasons that extreme pear-shaped women seem to do better, on average, than other people of similar weight, is that so much of their fat is in the butt and legs which is non-inflammatory white fat (literally good fat versus bad, just as with HDL versus LDL cholesterol). So that leaves us men and apple and papple shaped women to bear the greater brunt of the effects of obesity on our health....


----------



## waldo (Mar 17, 2022)

Jack Secret said:


> I imagine a lot of people Enjoy that extra weight I dated quite a few Large women and I'm still in contact with most of them to this day. They really loved their bodies and completely understood the sensuality that went along with it. As we all have gotten older, most of them have started to really regret gaining and retaining all of that weight. It has begun to cause painful mobility issues with many of them. For others, it was diabetes and the complications with it.
> It's been tough for most of them to lose weight. After 40, the metabolism just isn't what it used to be. And then trying to exercise it off after you have developed bad knees or hips is a real nightmare.
> 
> I guess that I'm thinking that being a bigger size is far more suited for somebody younger.
> ...


Yes, it really is unfortunate when people pack on a lot of weight in their 20s and 30s and still maintain reasonable health, only to be hammered (blindsided?) in their 40s and 50s with weight-related health and mobility issues. I sometimes think the smartest thing I ever did was to tell my wife (in her 20s and about 300 lbs at the time) NOT to continue gaining, even though she wanted to because she knew 400+ lbs was my great desire. She is still resentful of me looking at larger women online, but at 47, her health is not too bad and she is quite active (still in the 270-280 lb range). FA fantasy and cold hard reality do not make a good match. It really can suck to be an FA. Some people have said they wouldn't want to change that aspect of themselves for anything. I am not so sure.........


----------



## Duvidel Lindzon (Mar 21, 2022)

AmyJo1976 said:


> This a question that was asked in another forum that I recently became a member of. Just curious of the replies here and how they differ from what I've read there. Just to clear the air, I love being fat and I enjoy all the aspects of it. Just curious of what people here think?


In my humble opinion, I am ok with it, except for the Negative cultural bias of certain outside society that began in the early 20th century with characters like "TWIGGY" Any decision to be the size you are is to be worked out by you, your significant other and your physician/health care person... all others should stop their negative opinions that do nothing to help.


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 7, 2022)

Jack Secret said:


> I imagine a lot of people Enjoy that extra weight I dated quite a few Large women and I'm still in contact with most of them to this day. They really loved their bodies and completely understood the sensuality that went along with it. As we all have gotten older, most of them have started to really regret gaining and retaining all of that weight. It has begun to cause painful mobility issues with many of them. For others, it was diabetes and the complications with it.
> It's been tough for most of them to lose weight. After 40, the metabolism just isn't what it used to be. And then trying to exercise it off after you have developed bad knees or hips is a real nightmare.
> 
> I guess that I'm thinking that being a bigger size is far more suited for somebody younger.
> ...



I remember being young, and I was constantly stressed out, because no matter what, nothing I tried would encourage my uncooperative waistline to do any growing. It wasn't until I was in my 30s or so, that my body started giving in, and letting me gain some weight. In my 40s, I started to develop some blood pressure issues, so I cut back on refined sugar, got a little more exercise, and boom. My blood pressure problems went away, with a total loss of 3 pounds, which would later be gained back.

If my experiences are any indication, you can be fat at any age, just so long as you try to gain the weight in a balanced way, and without taking unhealthy shortcuts. I'm fatter now than I've ever been, and I can still go for walks, do stretches and wake up every morning full of energy without injuring myself.

It also doesn't hurt that I never drink or smoke. Remember, balance.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 7, 2022)

TwoSwords said:


> It also doesn't hurt that I never drink or smoke. Remember, balance.



Interesting. I don't drink or smoke. I don't drink alcohol, because I found that it made lose my appetite. So, it makes me lose weight.


----------



## BHMINTX (Apr 22, 2022)

I love being fat! Since I restarted my journey in mid January I'm almost at my first goal of 300 lb. I love to eat anyway, but now that I stretched my stomach out I can eat a whole lot more. Before, it was a little hard for me to consume 5,000 to 6000 calories a day. Now I can easily consume 7500 calories or more.

Of course, one drawback is having to go clothes shopping which I hate, and I'll be doing that again in the near future. There's some other things that started to become challenges but they're also a reminder then I'm getting fatter everyday. Getting in and out of my SUV is requiring more effort, tying my shoes, and getting used to carrying around all this extra weight has been interesting in and of itself and feeling myself jiggle and seeing how much fatter I am getting is quite the turn on.

I wish I had taken measurements when I started back in January. The only one that I remember, was how big around I was regarding my hips and belly. Back then I was 54 inches around and now I'm 58 inches around. My upper thighs are 28 inches around which is the waist size of a small person. LOL. My waist has gone 42 to 46. My upper chest is filling out.

I've taken pictures but I don't like how they came out. I'll have someone take a few and I'll post as a profile picture at least.

Soon I will have gained 40 lb over the past three and a half months and I'm really looking forward to the next 40!


----------



## liveourdream (Apr 23, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> I love being larger than most people around me. I guess that is because I was so skinny and one point in my life. That makes sense to me anyway.
> I actually like being fat and feeling my fat jiggle when I walk.
> The belly goes one way and my butt fat goes the other way when I walk.
> Feeling my thighs rub as I walk and having my lower belly move side to side feels quite erotic.
> That probably sounds crazy LOLOL


Not crazy at all! My kind of woman!


----------



## liveourdream (Apr 23, 2022)

AmyJo1976 said:


> One thing I like about being fat is that I have no guilt in eating what I want. It just feels great not to have that always on my mind like I used to! Life is so much more enjoyable


Wonderfully attractive quality in a beautiful fat woman


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 23, 2022)

Most of the time - yes! Because I take up space and move at my own pace and I so much more enjoy food now than as a thin person, and honestly think I look pretty cute as a fat boy. When don't I like it? When my pen rolls under my desk ha.


----------



## bellyman (Apr 24, 2022)

BHMINTX said:


> I love being fat! Since I restarted my journey in mid January I'm almost at my first goal of 300 lb. I love to eat anyway, but now that I stretched my stomach out I can eat a whole lot more. Before, it was a little hard for me to consume 5,000 to 6000 calories a day. Now I can easily consume 7500 calories or more.
> 
> Of course, one drawback is having to go clothes shopping which I hate, and I'll be doing that again in the near future. There's some other things that started to become challenges but they're also a reminder then I'm getting fatter everyday. Getting in and out of my SUV is requiring more effort, tying my shoes, and getting used to carrying around all this extra weight has been interesting in and of itself and feeling myself jiggle and seeing how much fatter I am getting is quite the turn on.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing. I also am loving being fat and getting fatter. We are near the same weight though I'm only 6 feet tall. I was 280 this morning and 3X is where it's at for me now as all of my 2Xs are too snug or just plain tight. I'm gaining rapidly and am trying to slow it down as I have outgrown clothes literally weeks after buying them. I'm 55.5 inches in my belly today. I remember when I used to be 58 ish inches some 3+ years ago. I can't wait to get back. I have been on an accelerated path it seems, as I have gone from 48 inches in the early part of last month (March) to 55.5 inches now. I'm really loving it though, and really excited about hitting 300 pounds as I have never been that big. 

I am really interested in hearing how you stretched your stomach. I can do 5000 to 6000 also, but it's tight at that point. I have been wondering how to push myself to be able to go more. I am really looking forward to reading your reply. As I am hungry to be able to eat more. 

Really looking forward to filling out these 3X shirts!


----------



## BHMINTX (Apr 24, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> I love being larger than most people around me. I guess that is because I was so skinny and one point in my life. That makes sense to me anyway.
> I actually like being fat and feeling my fat jiggle when I walk.
> The belly goes one way and my butt fat goes the other way when I walk.
> Feeling my thighs rub as I walk and having my lower belly move side to side feels quite erotic.
> That probably sounds crazy LOLOL


I meant to reply to this before. Sorry about that. 

I was very skinny growing up and being very tall I got teased all the time. I'm six foot seven and now almost 300 lb and I really love not only being usually the tallest but also one of the bigger people around me. 

Sometimes I get differentof stares from people. Makes me feel good when I get a nice big smile from a pretty girl. Even more so if she's a big girl.


----------



## BHMINTX (Apr 24, 2022)

bellyman said:


> Thanks so much for sharing. I also am loving being fat and getting fatter. We are near the same weight though I'm only 6 feet tall. I was 280 this morning and 3X is where it's at for me now as all of my 2Xs are too snug or just plain tight. I'm gaining rapidly and am trying to slow it down as I have outgrown clothes literally weeks after buying them. I'm 55.5 inches in my belly today. I remember when I used to be 58 ish inches some 3+ years ago. I can't wait to get back. I have been on an accelerated path it seems, as I have gone from 48 inches in the early part of last month (March) to 55.5 inches now. I'm really loving it though, and really excited about hitting 300 pounds as I have never been that big.
> 
> I am really interested in hearing how you stretched your stomach. I can do 5000 to 6000 also, but it's tight at that point. I have been wondering how to push myself to be able to go more. I am really looking forward to reading your reply. As I am hungry to be able to eat more.
> 
> Really looking forward to filling out these 3X shirts!


My pleasure. Generally speaking, my belly is usually full of all day long. The only time I don't like to be super full is at bedtime. 

To stretch out my stomach, I have a big meal and then after an hour or so to try to eat more. As I kept doing this I found that my stomach will start holding more and I'm able to eat more. Besides that, I'm snacking all the time. Thank God for working from home! 

As far as clothes go, I buy two sizes bigger when I go shopping. Blue jeans and shorts, I really don't like wearing a belt because it tends to dig into me. As far as t-shirt go I'm filling out my 3XL shirts pretty quickly. I've been buying them at Walmart, but it seems they only sell up to 3XL so I'll have to probably get them at the Tall men's shop or on Amazon.

Next time I shop for shorts and pants, I'll buy 50 inch waist to grow into. I'm gaining weight fairly rapidly as well. My goal is to be 325 by Memorial Day and 345-350 by Labor Day. At this rate, I'll probably reach both goals much sooner. At that point, I'll see how I feel about gaining another 30 to 40 lbs.


----------



## liveourdream (Apr 24, 2022)

Nobody more attractive than a huge SSBBW that loves being fat and truly eating.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 24, 2022)

BHMINTX said:


> My pleasure. Generally speaking, my belly is usually full of all day long. The only time I don't like to be super full is at bedtime.
> 
> To stretch out my stomach, I have a big meal and then after an hour or so to try to eat more. As I kept doing this I found that my stomach will start holding more and I'm able to eat more. Besides that, I'm snacking all the time. Thank God for working from home!
> 
> ...



If you find that belts dig into but you still want to wear one, there is a way. I'm presuming that it's the buckle of the belt that's the problem. Wear the belt with the buckle to the side, so that it doesn't stick into the soft and tender underbelly. I have to do the buckle up at the front and then slide it round to the side, as I can't get both hands to reach around the side of me these days. It looks rather stylish and if anyone asks you why you wear it that way, it's a chance to talk about your belly. If you don't want to talk about that, just say that you think it looks cool on other guys.

Braces (suspenders) are a comfortable necessity for growing lads


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 26, 2022)

Shotha said:


> If you find that belts dig into but you still want to wear one, there is a way. I'm presuming that it's the buckle of the belt that's the problem. Wear the belt with the buckle to the side, so that it doesn't stick into the soft and tender underbelly. I have to do the buckle up at the front and then slide it round to the side, as I can't get both hands to reach around the side of me these days. It looks rather stylish and if anyone asks you why you wear it that way, it's a chance to talk about your belly. If you don't want to talk about that, just say that you think it looks cool on other guys.
> 
> Braces (suspenders) are a comfortable necessity for growing lads


As well as wearing the buckle to the side, another excellent option is to buy fabric belts. I'm a fan of Arcade Belts, arcadebelts.ca, arcadebelts.com, arcadebelts.eu, which come in a wide variety of fun colours and patterns, have plastic buckles that don't dig in, and have enough give to be comfortable with all sorts of pants and shorts, including rugby waist. They sometimes stock a size 60, but no sweat if they're out of stock - just buy two size 40s and clip 'em together!


----------



## Shotha (Apr 26, 2022)

fat hiker said:


> As well as wearing the buckle to the side, another excellent option is to buy fabric belts. I'm a fan of Arcade Belts, arcadebelts.ca, arcadebelts.com, arcadebelts.eu, which come in a wide variety of fun colours and patterns, have plastic buckles that don't dig in, and have enough give to be comfortable with all sorts of pants and shorts, including rugby waist. They sometimes stock a size 60, but no sweat if they're out of stock - just buy two size 40s and clip 'em together!



I _do_ like the idea of two belts clipped together. That would certainly create the sort of look that I like.


----------



## bellyman (Apr 27, 2022)

BHMINTX said:


> My pleasure. Generally speaking, my belly is usually full of all day long. The only time I don't like to be super full is at bedtime.
> 
> To stretch out my stomach, I have a big meal and then after an hour or so to try to eat more. As I kept doing this I found that my stomach will start holding more and I'm able to eat more. Besides that, I'm snacking all the time. Thank God for working from home!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. The idea to continue to eat more an hour after a big meal in a keeper. I don’t work from home, which for me is probably a good thing. As I gained 8 pounds just over the weekend. Partially due to your advice. 

I enjoyed being able to give some clothes away to a friend who’s growing in size this week. At the moment he’s growing into 2X so as I grow out he gets first dibs. 

I already ordered more shorts in 46 and am concerned they will just fit when they get here. As much as I really like my new size and weight In the last few pounds I can see my legs rub under the steering wheel when I get in the car now. The swearing wheel is up as far as it will go now. And some other things I’m wondering are limitations here or if I just need to go back to the gym and keep in shape for this weight. If i don’t tone it down I will easily be at 300 by the end of this weekend if not before. 

I have been thinking that 300 was my end goal weight for quite a few reasons. But I sure do like my size and would love to get bigger in the 330-340 range. But I’m very hesitant to do that right now. 

As for my belt, when my belly is full form stuffing like we are talking about, I don’t even want something to touch my stomach much less a belt gaging me. But in my daily routine I fasten my belt one notch out from fitting me. Cause by the time I eat through my lunch and snacks at work, I’m gonna be hurting with it so tight. I just don’t want to be constricted.


----------



## iluvruens (May 11, 2022)

AmyJo1976 said:


> This a question that was asked in another forum that I recently became a member of. Just curious of the replies here and how they differ from what I've read there. Just to clear the air, I love being fat and I enjoy all the aspects of it. Just curious of what people here think?


I’m not fat but if I was I would embrace it for I love all women of size especially my wife. One thing that I noticed about a lot of bbw’s is that if they choose to they can be super strong.


----------



## Dromond (May 25, 2022)

My answer is, "it's complicated."

I'm not bothered emotionally by being fat. I've been fat since early childhood, so I don't know what it's like to be thin. I'm not ashamed of my body being fat. I have a neutral feeling toward my fat. It's just a fact of life for me, and it always has been.

I _am_ bothered by being the size I am now. I'm around 380 pounds, and it's just too large for the good of my health. I try to control my intake - not a "diet," just attempting to reduce how many calories I input. Because I am on at least two medications that cause weight gain, I'm behind the 8 ball here.

Once upon a time I had WLS for health reasons. My minimum was 240-ish, and I looked smashing. I felt great, my mobility was good, and I was very happy with my body. But, I didn't want to go any smaller. I did not want to be thin. Unfortunately, my natural tendency to gain, plus the meds mentioned above, made the weight eventually all come back. At least I didn't get thin!

If I could get back to like 300 lbs, I'd be quite satisfied with that.


----------



## Donna (May 25, 2022)

As usual, I find myself agreeing with Dro. I think being fat from birth has taught me some hard lessons that I might not have learned if I had been conventionally sized. If I could magically change my body size, I would want to go from 424 where I am today down to about 275-300. At that weight, I could still maintain the roundness of my hips, belly, and upper body.


----------



## chantalfeedee (Oct 14, 2022)

I really love being fat; I try to find a balance between what I want to be able to do and what I can do. I think I'm currently at my sweetspot, because I am mobile enough to be able to do what I want to do, while I definitely do have to take my lesser mobility into account if I'm doing something with friends for example haha


----------



## Flabulous (Dec 27, 2022)

Yeah, I love being fat, especially having a big, round belly. I love the feeling of how it bounces as I walk and rests on my lap when I sit down, hanging between my legs if I don’t put them together. I’ve found recently that I bump into things, like the drawer unit in my bedroom, which I never used to, because my belly is now just too big to pass by easily. Makes me chuckle when I do it actually 
The down side is back ache and feeling very out of breath if I go for a longish walk. But otherwise, I embrace my girth and softness. I think I’m in pretty good shape… round is a shape


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Dec 29, 2022)

I do have a limit of when normal things get difficult. A sagging apron that restricts leg movement. or hangs out of the bottom of the shirt.
Moving around is to harsh on the joints. If life's activities are reduced to that of a car crash person.
Being just bones again I would hate more.


----------



## fatluvinguy (Dec 29, 2022)

I've managed to gain about 75 pounds over the years and I like having a belly. Truth is I'd really like to add another 100 pounds because honestly I want a huge gut. There's never a day that I don't dream about being truly fat.


----------



## Jamie2056 (Dec 30, 2022)

I absolutely adore being fat. I've always been attracted to fatter people ever since I was a child and now that I've become bigger I love everything about it. I l9ve food, I love overeating, I love everything about it. The way it feels.


----------



## BouncingBoy (Dec 30, 2022)

I've basically been fat all my life.It's just how I am.I don't believe in diets,weight loss medications or surgeries(at least not for me).I'm 1 of the lucky ones.I don't have diabetes (even though it runs in the family).I've had the usual remarks from fatphobes & just laugh them off.They think they are insulting me,hurting me.They aren't doing squat!I'm happy with the way I am because I'm me!If I gain ,I gain.If I lose I lose.I eat WHAT I want,WHEN I want,as MUCH as I want.My beautiful lady loves me as I am.My favorite saying(that I actually created) is "The body is just the package that holds the true gift of the soul.Some of us just have bigger packages!".....


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Jan 3, 2023)

fatluvinguy said:


> I've managed to gain about 75 pounds over the years and I like having a belly. Truth is I'd really like to add another 100 pounds because honestly I want a huge gut. There's never a day that I don't dream about being truly fat.


It is good if you can get it to go to the belly only. I like most find that a smaller portion goes to the belly and the rest spreads around.


----------

